
Don’t Design for Mobile - bpierre
https://mattanddesign.com/dont-design-for-mobile/
======
aliswe
I'm making a cms that is kind of mobile first, which makes for a very habdy
ability to make edits on your mobile when needed.

[https://github.com/cloudy-
cms/Cloudy.CMS/blob/master/screens...](https://github.com/cloudy-
cms/Cloudy.CMS/blob/master/screenshot.png?raw=true)

